# Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen​*
Eine Landesgartenschau ist ne prima Sache, bei der auch Institutionen und Verbände gerne die Möglichkeit nutzen, sich zu präsentieren.

So auch der LFV-BW....

Siehe auch:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/projekte/landesgartenschau-2016

Dachte, da sich ja Geschäftsführung und Präsidium weigern, Videointerviews zu geben (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478), da fahr ich dann einfach mal hin und guck mir das mal an - vielleicht trifft man ja den einen oder anderen vor Ort (knappe halbe Stunde von mir weg).........

Während direkt dabei der Umweltpavillon des Landes Baden-Württemberg vorne am Weg steht, steht der LFV-BW mit seinem "Pavillon" im letzten Eck - abends werden sich da wohl Hunde erleichtern..






Umweltpavillon/Stand des Landes B-W, richtiger, anständiger Pavillon









"Pavillon" vom LFV-BW - einen elenderen "Stand" hab ich auf der ganzen Landesgartenschau nicht gesehen, da haben sogar Dixiklos auf einmal nen gewissen Charme....





Viel Anspruch - wenig in der Realität

Dass natürlich unter der Woche eh niemand da ist vom LFV-BW, um den eh nicht so wichtigen Punkt Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu leisten (Fischmobil und Lachszucht sind ja "wichtiger"), ist eben so..

Am Wochenende sollen immerhin Leute von den ortsansässigen Vereinen da sein... 

Der Umweltpavillon vom Land war natürlich besetzt - und auch ein richtiger Pavillon und nicht nur ein armseliger Schirm mit ein paar Aufstellern.

Immerhin muss man loben, das in 2 oder 3 Punkten auf den Aufstellern auch tatsächlich aufs Angeln eingegangen wurde - ganz so elend wie beim Fischmobil, wo das ja in Zielen und Ausrichtung komplett fehlt, isses also nicht..

*Wer als interessierter Angler hin will:*
Öhringen und die Landesgartenschau ist immer einen Besuch wert!

Der Pavillon/Stand des LFV-BW sicherlich nicht..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Ørret (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Haben die nicht extra einen Referenten für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit?
Der sollte doch wohl dann auch vor Ort sein oder?


----------



## Hannes.N (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Hallo, 

vor Ort sind dort zumindest am Wochenende nur Mitglieder der örtlichen Vereine. (mich eingeschlossen)

Und ja, auch unser Verein  hat, aufgrund des etwas uninteressant wirkenden Stands, beschlossen zusätzlich etwas zu bieten. 

Haben dann Kinderangeln, Forellenhäppchen, Krebse im Aquarium und Fliegenfischenvorführungen geboten und so dann doch enormen Zulauf an den Stand bekommen.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



Hannes.N schrieb:


> Und ja, auch unser Verein  hat, aufgrund des etwas uninteressant wirkenden Stands, beschlossen zusätzlich etwas zu bieten.


nett ausgedrückt ;-))



Hannes.N schrieb:


> Haben dann Kinderangeln, Forellenhäppchen, Krebse im Aquarium und Fliegenfischenvorführungen geboten und so dann doch enormen Zulauf an den Stand bekommen.


Lobenswert.

*Nur mal dran denken bzw. überlegen anfangen:*
Ihr bezahlt also dem Verband 13 Euro pro Mitglied dafür, dass der euch einen lächerlichen Stand hinhaut, mit dem man sich blamiert und ihr macht dann noch die Arbeit vor Ort für die..???!!??

Und wenn ihr dann dran denkt, wie ihr besschissen wurdet/werdet bei Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot etc. vom Verband (wir berichteten) - da macht ihr echt da noch für diesen anglerfeindlichen Verband durch eure gute Arbeit vor Ort Werbung?

Ich finde das Engangement gut, aber ihr solltet euch nicht für die Anglerfeinde vom LFV-BW einsetzen und denen noch die Arbeit machen, dafür dass ihr sie auch noch bezahlt.......

MAn MUSS in keinem Verband sein, und von einem im Kern anglerfeindlichen wie dem LFV-BW hat man eh nix (siehe WAV-Stuttgart, die sind raus und sparen jede Menge Kohle, Zeit und Nerven, weitere werden folgen)


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Kinderangeln? Da müsster aufpassen, dass ihr nicht noch Ärger mit dem Kinderschutzbund bekommt... |rolleyes :q :g Fehlt dann nur noch das Kinderschnitzel auf der Speisekarte! :m:q:q

Nee, mal im Ernst - das ist nicht wirklich deren Ernst, oder? Tom, gibts zu - das hast Du gefaked! Sone olle Bierbank haben wir nicht einmal im Verein bei uns! Da würde ich freiwillig keinen "Dienst" schieben - schämen würde ich mich dafür...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Nix Fake, die entblöden sich nicht mal und bringen das ja noch auf ihrer Seite:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/147-besuchen-sie-den-lfvbw-auf-der-landesgartenschau


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

War schon klar! :m
Aber das Bild auf deren Seite ist etwas besser - weil Bierzeltgarnitur abwesend.
Da könnte man besser 2 Kisten Bier mitm Brett drüber und Campingklappstühle aufbauen - hätte wenigstens etwas von Selbstironie...


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Wie, der Verband ranzt da recht lieblos was hin, kümmert sich sonst aber gar nicht darum und überlässt den örtlichen Vereinen durch eigene Aktionen die Karre auf einer Landesgartenschau (!) aus dem Mist zu holen?

Das ist so peinlich! 

Wenn man nicht will, sollte man es gleich konsequenterweise ganz sein lassen!

Respekt an die Vereine, dass ihr Euch da überhaupt und das offenbar erfolgreich aufopfert.. Dass das Licht dafür auf den Landesverband scheint, habt ihr aber nicht verdient. 
Da sollte man die Truppe lieber in ihrer Unlust "sich zu äußern" untergehen lassen.


----------



## Franky (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie lange dieses Event geht, von wegen Aufwand, aber es hat mich jetzt keine 20 Minuten gekostet, einen Verleiher für Marktbuden zu finden. Im Zweifel kann man da auch eine mobile "Almhütte" hinzimmern lassen, in der man sich "stilecht" präsentieren kann. 
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit/Marketing kostet nunmal Kohle, und selbst mit kleinem Budget ließe sich was halbwegs anständiges auf die Beine stellen. Wenn ich da aber nix springen lasse, muss ich mich über "Spott" nicht wundern!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, wie lange dieses Event geht, von wegen Aufwand,



Wie entblödet sich der Verband zu formulieren auf seiner Seite (sinngemäß):
Dass er zusammen mit den örtlichen Fischereivereinen  auf der Landesgartenschau Öhringen vom 22.4.-9.10.16 eine Dauerausstellung zur Fischerei im Land präsentieren würde.......

http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/projekte/landesgartenschau-2016


Ich sag dazu nix....

;-)))))

Auch wenns mit schwer fällt.....................
:g:g


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es deutlich teurer war als es aussieht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Des isch halt die "kompetendeschde" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom "fähigschden" Landesverbändchen (gegen Angler) im Südweschden, zu der die hochbezahlten und studierten Hauptamtler fähig sind.. 

Wie wenn beim Fischmobil und der Lachszucht Angler und Angeln noch nicht mal erwähnt werden - nur nebenher angemerkt ;-))



PS:
Dazu noch (geht nicht mit  verkneifen):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Franky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiss ja nicht, wie lange dieses Event geht, von wegen Aufwand,
> ...



In einem NORMALEN Verband würden Hauptamtler, die eine solch lausige Präsentation als "Dauerausstellung" zulassen, schlicht gefeuert werden - und Ehrenamtler, die sowas zu verantworten haben, müssten wg. verbandsschädigendem Verhalten vor den Ehren/Ältestenrat, wenn man sie nicht gleich rausschmeisst.....


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Naja,
das kommt daher dass die glauben, alles selbst machen zu müssen. Da könnte man auch eine Agentur beauftragen, über das Budget verhandeln und dann etwas  ansprechendes daraus machen.
Da war mal ein Großaquarium, da war immer etwas los. Allerdings haben sich die Vereine meistens um die Arbeit am Stand gedrückt. Es gab wenige gute Ausnahmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Naja,
> das kommt daher dass die glauben, alles selbst machen zu müssen.


Warum bloss, sie könnens doch augenscheinlich nicht - weder angelpolitisch noch in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ...


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Ich war noch nie auf einer Ladesgartenschau, Grünzeugs ist nicht so mein Ding.

Mich grad mal auf der Verastaltugs-HP umgesehen
http://www.laga2016.de/
Daten aus dem Pressetext:
_Dauer: 22. April bis 9. Oktober 2016 _
_Gelände: 30 Hektar _
_Kosten: 2 8 Millionen Euro für Parkanlagen, _
_10 Millionen für Ausstellungen und Veranstaltungen_
_erwartete Besucher: 750.000 _



Besonders die erwartete Besucherzahl im Auge,
da hätte man sich schon deutlich attraktiver präsentieren können ...und müssen.
- Naturschutz-blabla mal beiseite gelassen, dass muss wohl dabei sein.
- Die Karpfen-Tafel hat sogar Bezug zum Hauptthema der LaGa (Limes - römisches Erbe), da hat mal jemand mitgedacht.


Aber der Rest wird der Veranstaltung in keiner Weise gerecht, ist wirklich peinlich. 

- Besonders die Biergartengarnitur.
- Das Ganze hat den Charme eines Infostandes einer 8. Klasse beim Schulfest - die hätten aber eben keine Mittel zur Verfügung gehabt, das wär etwas anderes.

- Selbst wenn gute  Standbetreuer am Wochenende durch Action ein wenig rausreissen könnten, da traue ich einer 8. Klasse mehr Kreativität zu.

- Wo bleibt da das Herzblut für's Angeln? Irgendeine Begeisterung? Das, was Angeln überhaupt ist?


  |peinlich


----------



## capri2 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Vielleicht könnte ein Fischkini Kontest die Sache etwas "aufwerten"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - Wo bleibt da das Herzblut für's Angeln? Irgendeine Begeisterung? Das, was Angeln überhaupt ist?
> |peinlich



Du machst Witze, oder? Verbände und Herzblut für unser Hobby?


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



capri2 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte ein Fischkini Kontest die Sache etwas "aufwerten"



Ui... Da muss ich mir jetzt was verkneifen... Kanz was pöses muss da jetzt wegbleiben... Pfui, Franky- pfui.... :g


----------



## capri2 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Kann es mir denken ;O)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt da das Herzblut für's Angeln?



Er beliebt zu scherzen ?

Je nach BL u. Verbandskompetenz, tropfts da nur aus Stichen in den Rücken der Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> , tropfts da nur aus Stichen in den Rücken der Angler.


Naja, die geisseln sich ja aber auch mit ihren "tollen Verbänden" selber, der Masochistenhaufen der Vereinsangelfischer im LFV-BW ;-)))


----------



## tibulski (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Hallo,

wir wollen informieren und haben am WE auch eine Standbesetzung durch ehrenamtliche Helfer aus den Fischereivereinen. Dabei auch durchaus viel Zuspruch, so wie Hannes es beschrieben hat. Vielen lieben Dank dafür von mir noch einmal.

So war es von Anfang an geplant. Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr das hier ohne Not so runtermacht und damit auch den ehrenamtlichen Helfern aus den Fischereivereinen in den Rücken fallt?

Den Stand des LFVBW mit dem Umweltstand des Landes Baden-Württemberg im Bundesland der Grünen zu vergleichen ist eine Anerkennung für den LFVBW. Dafür auch mein Dank.

Und das Foto am Montag morgen um 9:03 Uhr aufzunehmen zeugt davon, dass man es nicht darauf abgesehen hat, einen Stand mit auch nur einem einzigen Besucher anzutreffen. Um 9:00 ist Öffnungszeit in Öhringen ...

Dazu immer die selben üblichen Verdächtigen die sich hier gegenseitig den Ball zuspielen. Was daran im Interesse der Angler ist wird mir nicht klar. #c

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

> Und das Foto am Montag morgen um 9:03 Uhr aufzunehmen zeugt davon


Die Aufnahme war ca. 10 Uhr, da war schon gut was los (kannste einfach dran sehen dass ich hier kurz vor 9 noch gepostet habe, keine Ahnung, wie Du auf den Schwachsinn kommst, um kurz nach 9 hab ich mich erst in der Geschäftsstelle akkreditiert, dann die Eintrittskarte geholt um dann erst zum Stand am anderen Ende zu laufen)...

Und es ging nicht um die Besucherzahl (man kann ja nur froh sein, wenn auf so einem peinlichen Billigstand nicht zu viele Leute denken, mehr kriegt ein Fischereiverband nicht hin), sondern um den peinlichen Stand an sich...

Die Ehrenamtler der Vereine habens doch klar beschrieben, dass sie selber den vom Verband gestellten "Pavillon" für so elend halten, dass ihnen klar war, dass sie mehr machen müssen.


Hannes.N schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und ja, auch unser Verein  hat, aufgrund des etwas uninteressant wirkenden Stands, beschlossen zusätzlich etwas zu bieten.
> ....
> ...



Und ja, dieser "Pavillon/Stand" zeigt und repräsentiert den Verband durchaus sehr real - in seiner Unfähigkeit zur seriösen und nach vorne gerichteten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit....


Man braucht sich nur die Bilder anzuschauen..

So etwas auch noch so schönreden zu wollen, zeigt aber, dass sie mit Dir den passenden Öffentlichkeitsmenschen ausgesucht haben - Du wirst noch viel zu tun haben mit schönreden von Verbandsversagen..



			
				tibulski schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu immer die selben üblichen Verdächtigen die sich hier gegenseitig den Ball zuspielen.


Mich würde an eurer Stelle viel mehr beschäftigen, dass ausser Verbandsangestellten beim Auftritt des Verbandes auf Facebook KEINER eurer angeblich 60.000 Mitglieder (sind ja nur Zahler) zu den brisanten Themen positiv für den Verband Partei ergreift (da solltet ihr endlich mal ein paar an/aufstacheln - so ists ja ein echt ärmliches Bild.).....

Aber das war schon immer Verbandsöffentlichkeitsarbeit par excellence:
Andere (gerne vor allem die Boten schlechter Botschaften) zu diskreditieren, um vom eigenen Versagen abzulenken.

Und ein PS:
*Auch mein Lob nochmal an die Engagierten der örtlichen Angelvereine!!!*

Die, die hier versuchen, das mangelnde Engagement und die mangelnde Kompetenz des Verbandes in Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Darstellung, das aus dem hinrotzen eines so erbärmlichen "Pavillons/Standes" zu erkennen ist, wenigstens einigermaßen auszugleichen, um die Angler vor Ort nicht so durch den Verband blamieren zu lassen..

Aber auch dabei bleibe ich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nett ausgedrückt ;-))
> *Nur mal dran denken bzw. überlegen anfangen:*
> Ihr bezahlt also dem Verband 13 Euro pro Mitglied dafür, dass der euch einen lächerlichen Stand hinhaut, mit dem man sich blamiert und ihr macht dann noch die Arbeit vor Ort für die..???!!??
> 
> ...


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Wer ist denn dieser Hr. "von Treek"  (oder so ähnlich) eigentlich? (Bezugnehmend auf eine Antwort deines Kommentars auf FB)

Er bezeichnet da Thomas' Argumentation ja wörtlich als "ekelhafte Hetze"... hmm aus "wachrütteln" der BW- Anglerschaft durch knallharte Fakten und schonungslose Aufdeckung von unzähligen Mißständen wird bei denen dann sowas draus gemacht- ich wird dem auch nochmal die Meinung sagen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Der Fischmobilist, der das Fischmobil für den Verband durch die Gegend fährt und die Kinder biologisch, aber nicht im oder übers Angeln schult..

Da kannste gucken, kein Wort über Angler, Angeln etc., obwohl der in der Hauptgeschäftsstelle des Fischereiverbandes sitzt (http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/verband/geschaeftsstelle) .:
http://www.fisch-on-tour.de/


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

@tibulski: Es werden mehr und mehr, die sich hier die "Bälle zuspielen"- merkst was? Außer dem AB informiert KEINER, KEINER hinterfragt kritisch, welche Entscheidungen wann u wie getroffen werden. Wieso wird das interessanterweise nur von 2 Usern hier "angeprangert". Wenns wirklich soo schlimm wäre, oder so etwas wie Hetze stattfinden würde, hätten wir hier sicher mehr Beschwerden auch im Board. Selbst bei organisierten Anglern wächst der Unmut kontinuierlich, wie sich schon in vielen privaten  Unterhaltungen gezeigt hat. Fakt ist, das kann keiner verneinen: Die aktuellen, durch die Verantwortungsträger, also LFV und/ oder DAFV verursachten Umstände vermiesen vielen Leuten die generelle Lust am Angeln, somit den Vereinen Einnahmen durch TK/ Beitragszhlgen, somit im Endeffekt sich selbst durch verminderte Einnahmen. 

Jetzt bitte nochmal argumentativ betrachtet: WAS falsch lief, und das ist ja Einiges, ist ja belegt durch die zahlreichen Diskussionen hier. Aber WAS wurde richtig gemacht in letzter Zeit durch die Entscheider, würde mich doch schon stark interessieren
@tibulski?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dieser Hr. "von Treek"  (oder so ähnlich) eigentlich? (Bezugnehmend auf eine Antwort deines Kommentars auf FB)
> 
> Er bezeichnet da Thomas' Argumentation ja wörtlich als "ekelhafte Hetze"...



[emoji42] 

Ist er selbst drauf gekommen oder musste er diese Totschlagphrase auf den Propagandaseiten alter Prawda Ausgaben nachschlagen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Ich nehm das sportlich und als Lob mit der "ekelhaften Hetze"!!!!

Ich teil ja auch ordentlich aus, sollen sie ordentlich zurückkeilen dürfen, hab ich keinerlei Problem mit ...!!!!

Ob eher bei den Jungs vom Verband die Substanz zu bzw. in den jeweiligen Aussagen fehlt, oder bei meinen Aussagen und belegten Recherchen jetzt schon über Jahre, dass soll der geneigte Leser gerne selber feststellen - ich trau den meisten davon das nämlich zu ....


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Hier macht keiner die ehrenamtlichen Kräfte runter, die für Euch in die Bresche springen. 

Was heißt abgesprochen? Mehr gibt es vom Verband nicht, das Personal müssen die Vereine stellen und seht zu, wie ihr damit zurecht kommt?
Die dürfen sich dann in einem Stand (Sonnenschirm, Bierzeltgarnitur und einigen Aufstellern), der nicht vergleichbaren aktuellen Präsentationen entspricht und insgesamt in Ausstattung und Darstellung völlig veraltet und überholt ist, in einer abgelegenen Ecke des Geländes abmühen!
Peinlich für einen Landesverband sich bei einer Landesgartenschau derart nach Außen zu präsentieren.
Da muss deutlich in die Moderne nachgerüstet werden!

Und sorry für die nur Wortmeldungen der "üblichen Verdächtigen". Diskreditieren bringt Euch auf diesem Wege aber auch nicht weiter! 
Es ist gerade Urlaubszeit, da ist die Beteiligung immer etwas reduziert, aber das wird sich ändern! Versprochen! 

Hingegen ernst gemeinten Zuspruch zum Stand des Verbandes erkennt man gar keinen! Ich befürchte, das wird sich so wohl auch bei einer solchen Leistung nicht ändern! Woran das wohl liegt, sollte man bei einer Selbstreflexion durchaus selbst erkennen können. Ansonsten kann man hier gerne nachlesen!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da muss deutlich in die Moderne nachgerüstet werden!


Meinst du die Biertischgarntitur aus den 90ern
oder das Denken aus den 70ern
oder die Funktionäre aus den 50ern? 
|rolleyes


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

All in!


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2016)

tibulski schrieb:


> So war es von Anfang an geplant. Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr das hier ohne Not so runtermacht und damit auch den ehrenamtlichen Helfern aus den Fischereivereinen in den Rücken fallt?



Moin Olaf,

ohne "Not" wird mit Sicherheit nichts "runtergemacht". Dieser "Stand" ist in dieser Ausführung eine Zumutung für die Besucher und ein Schlag ins Gesicht derjenigen ehrenamtlichen Helfern, die sich dort präsentieren müssen! Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor denjenigen, die es trotzdem und aus Überzeugung dennoch tun!

Das würde ich jedem Verantwortlichen - sofern sich dafür jemand verantwortlich zeigen möchte - so ins Gesicht sagen und nicht nur in "irgendeinem Forum" zur "Hetze" tragen!!! Mit solchen Äusserungen wäre ich übrigens an Deiner Stelle auch eher vorsichtig.

Hat der LVBW seinen Helfern und interessierten Besuchern nichts besseres zu bieten?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme war ca. 10 Uhr, da war schon gut was los (kannste einfach dran sehen dass ich hier kurz vor 9 noch gepostet habe, keine Ahnung, wie Du auf den Schwachsinn kommst, um kurz nach 9 hab ich mich erst in der Geschäftsstelle akkreditiert, dann die Eintrittskarte geholt um dann erst zum Stand am anderen Ende zu laufen)...



Ich weiss es aber...  In den Exif-Einträgen der Bilder steht das Aufnahmedatum mit Uhrzeit. Demnach ist Bild 1 um 9:03:43 am 11.7. aufgenommen worden. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Deine Kamera nicht automatisch von Sommer auf Winterzeit und andersrum umstellt. Machen meine übrigens auch nicht... 
Andere Zeitzonen sind auch klassische Irritationsgründe! :q


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Fischmobil: 
Aus Erfahrung, da ich selber Kinder habe: 
Kinder wollen Action! Action = Angeln.
Von mir aus auch Casting. 
Und nicht irgend welchen Naturschutz blablabla.
Ein regelmäßiges Gäääähn beim Thema Naturschutz ist garantiert.

Zum Stand:
Auch mit kleinem Geld kann man einen attraktiveren Informationsstand einrichten.
Hier wäre evtl. auch ein bissl mehr Action besser als irgendwelche Schautafeln die sich nur alte Opas mit Hut anschauen. (Wenn überhaupt)

Heute heisst es auffallen um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Sich abheben von dem üblichen Einheitsbrei.
Aquarium hinstellen. Fische zum Anfassen (In Dänemark gibt es solch ein Aquariumzoo.) etc.
Einen Alleinunterhalter arrangieren. Clowns, Einmannkapelle etc.

Tibulski...sorry ihr als Verband seit Langweilig, Öde, Unfähig.

Den Rest schreibe ich besser nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Der LVerband hatte oder hat ein großes, mobiles Aquarium, auf der alten Seite war das noch drauf. Für die Dauer der Veranstaltung ist das sicher zu aufwändig, aber das was die Vereine liefern , hätte der Verband selbst vorschlagen können, z.B. als strukturiertes Programm.
Das sag ich öfter, passt hier aber auch, der LFVBW verkauft sich unter Wert.

Dass sich einer vom Verband bereit erklärt, mit uns im Forum zu diskutieren, kann man aber nebenbei durchaus lobenswert erwähnen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

@Laichzeit:  Ich sehe es grundsätzlich AUCH POSITIV, dass sich verbandsseitig eeeendlich mal geäußert wird. AAAABER: Nach dutzenden, oder eher hunderten Angeboten bzw Bitten um Stellungnahmen ( besonders hier durchs AB anfänglich ), wo zunächst reihenweise GAR NICHT reagiert wurde, UND nachdem jetzt zahlreiche "Dinge hochkommen", die sich jetzt nicht "mehr untern Teppich kehren lassen", hat das dennoch einen sehr faden Beigeschmack, einfach weil auch die aktuelleren Aussagen "gewzungen wirken". Die Frage, die sich hier aufdrängt, ohne jdm was Böses unterstellen zu wollen, die sich aber einem "Jemand mit realistischem Blick" aufdrängt, ist: Hätte sich überhaupt jmd bis jetzt geäußert wenn die ganzen Probleme jetzt NICHT so aufgedeckt worden wären wie geschehen, oder wäre weiter "gemauert" worden nach außen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Hätte sich überhaupt jmd bis jetzt geäußert wenn die ganzen Probleme jetzt NICHT so aufgedeckt worden wären wie geschehen, oder wäre weiter "gemauert" worden nach außen?


Ich bedanke mich ausdrücklich für diese sehr gute Frage!!!

DARÜBER sollten viele nachdenken - Angler, die den Verband bezahlen, wie Vebandler, die von Anglern bezahlt werden!

Und auch nicht nur im LFV-BW, sondern auch in dern anderen, anglerfeindlichen DAFV-Abnickerverbänden und Verbotefürwortern wie Weser- Ems, LSFV-SH, Westfalen-Lippe, Bremen, Saarland etc., und natürlich dem DAFV selber...


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Der Landesfischereiverband B-W auf der Landesgartenschau in Öhringen*

Hier kommen Ideen und Anregungen über die ein solcher Verband mal in der Außenwirkunmg nachdenken sollte, schafft man das nicht, dann liegt es am auszutauschenden Personal!
Dieses muss bestimmte Anforderungen erfüllen. Die Materie ist eben etwas komplizierter als in einem Strickckub!

Zu dem sollten die Verbandler langsam mal begreifen, dass das Internet Transparenz schafft und das eigene Beweihräuchern schnell den Tatsachen entsprechend wahrheitsgemäß aufgedeckt wird. Das Kaschieren von Versäumnissen, Kungelleien oder Schlechtleistungen  als Erfolg funktioniert eben nicht mehr!
Seit Gutenberg etc sollte jedem klar sein, was alles überprüfbar ist!


----------

